# cottage cheese/quark



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

how much should you eat before bed of either cottage cheese or quark?

i just tried quark for the first time, wasnt nice but not as bad as i imagened, managed 100g of it on toast, will try and eat abit more tomorow night

how much should i be aiming to eat though,. and also how long can quark be kept out of the fridge at room temp

cheers


----------



## MOLLSKI (Jun 7, 2009)

HI PLEASE FORGIVE ME BUT CAN you please tell me whats QUARK?


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

MOLLSKI said:


> HI PLEASE FORGIVE ME BUT CAN you please tell me whats QUARK?


Its like a low fat spreadable cheese mate,loaded with protein...


----------



## MOLLSKI (Jun 7, 2009)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Its like a low fat spreadable cheese mate,loaded with protein...


do asda sell it can you post a pic please? :cool2:


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

yea asda sell it, its usualy just in the cheese section in a little tub like potato salad or cottage cheese would be, just another form of cheese but nicer than cottage cheese i think


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

http://groceries.asda.com/asda-estore/search/searchcontainer.jsp?trailSize=1&searchString=quark&domainName=Products&headerVersion=v0&_requestid=1452


----------



## Mugatu (May 6, 2009)

Try this: Take the 250g tub of quark and add a little water to thin it down a tad (not to much though as you still want it thick and creamy!) Then add about 5g splenda (or other sweetner of choice) and a teaspoon of lemon extract (from baking isle in supermarket). Mix well, then serve with some blueberries or other fruit. Tastes amazing! I have it about twice a day, every day!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Depends on your size. No idea how big you are, but I'm assuming not too heavily muscled, so just eat 250g of cottage cheese or quark every night, and add some healthy fats too IMO. What I do is mix 250g quark with a few drops of vanilla extract and splenda and add a couple of teaspoons of peanut butter to it. Tastes like a vanilla cheesecake with PB topping. Gorgeous IMO.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Quark belongs to the devil. Eat cottage cheese.


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

cheers for the replies... tried cottage cheese last night and spat it straight back out lol the quark was ok though, good ideas about adding stuff to it though might give that a go sometime cheers:thumbup1:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

http://groceries.asda.com/asda-estore/search/searchcontainer.jsp?trailSize=1&searchString=quark&domainName=Products&headerVersion=v0&_requestid=125513

hearing so much about this quark stuff...

and i thought cottage cheese was a no no too!!!!

guess i gotta expand on my blander than bland eating habits!!!!

although i do eat a tesco finest big lasagne twice a week!!!

anyone know if you can get what all the americans eat in the morning...grits or whatever the hell it is?


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Am i getting **** quark or something? mines like 10% protein, 10/100g


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

is grits the sh1t that ronnie eats on his video lol


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

StJocKIII said:


> Am i getting **** quark or something? mines like 10% protein, 10/100g


its not 10% protein it just has 10g of protein in it out of 100g lol


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

sickchest90 said:


> its not 10% protein it just has 10g of protein in it out of 100g lol


Am i being thick or are you being thick, 10g out of 100g is 10% in my mind?


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

think grits is just like porridge but made with corn


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

sickchest90 said:


> is grits the sh1t that ronnie eats on his video lol


yea i think so


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

StJocKIII said:


> Am i getting **** quark or something? mines like 10% protein, 10/100g


mines 11g protein per 100g, so 27.5g protein in a 250g tub aint bad cottage cheese is about the same i think


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

250g quark,30g whey isolate,100g 0.1% natural greek yoghurt

perfect consistency when mixed = 60g protein, add healthy fats of your choice


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

sickchest90 said:


> is grits the sh1t that ronnie eats on his video lol


yep thats it...ronnie and all those scuse this term yanks eat it and they are all eating this stuff every morn...i want some!!!


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

Asda is bout 80p a tub is lush, i have it for breakfast when i get in off nights.

Try it with a tiny bit honey,porridge oats, and a couple table spoon fulls of muller rice,hmmmmmmmmm lovely


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

i eat 300g cottage cheese before bedtime, i add a little honey to improve taste.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> yep thats it...ronnie and all those scuse this term yanks eat it and they are all eating this stuff every morn...i want some!!!


I get mine from GoodnessDirect.co.uk only 94p 500g :thumb:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Falconski said:


> Asda is bout 80p a tub is lush, i have it for breakfast when i get in off nights.
> 
> Try it with a tiny bit honey,porridge oats, and a couple table spoon fulls of muller rice,hmmmmmmmmm lovely


my asda doesnt sell it anymore i nearly cried hahaha!!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I quite like it anyway, but even if I didn't I'd still wolf it down. BBing isn't about being girly about things - just get it down your neck. People b1tch about unflavoured protein or nutrisport's flavours, but chr1st just get it down, it's not as bad as you're making out lol.


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> I quite like it anyway, but even if I didn't I'd still wolf it down. BBing isn't about being girly about things - just get it down your neck. People b1tch about unflavoured protein or nutrisport's flavours, but chr1st just get it down, it's not as bad as you're making out lol.


i agree there, with proteins and some meals il just woof it down but cottage cheese, nah i aint man enough for that on its own lol maybe if i added something to it but straight from the tub i have one mouthfull and it goes straight back in the tub and then the bin


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

I bought some cotage cheese to try it out, i dont think im goint to like it.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I just think you're being girly about it. There's nothing bodybuilding-oriented that I've eaten and thought "I can't eat that again". I think that's what separates the men from the boys tbh. Kai Greene and Jay Cutler eat something like 10lb of white fish a day when cutting. If I had to do that then I'd get on with it, but I imagine you'd be of the "I can't eat that much fish!" persuasion.

Cottage cheese, quark etc...none of them taste great, but I don't see how it can have the marmite effect. Most food in bbing is bland, but those who succeed or want to succeed just get on with it and those who can't get on with it will just fall down.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

nemises_gendo said:


> I bought some cotage cheese to try it out, i dont think im goint to like it.


Who cares, just fcuking eat it! It's mild flavoured cheese and has the texture of rice pudding. IT'S FINE! :cursing:


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

aii see what your saying, most things havnt really botherd me, used to hate eggs and tuna but eat them day in day out now, but cottage cheese i just cant do for some reason :no: quark i can just about manage the 250g now at abit of a struggle


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

scotty_new said:


> aii see what your saying, most things havnt really botherd me, used to hate eggs and tuna but eat them day in day out now, but cottage cheese i just cant do for some reason :no: quark i can just about manage the 250g now at abit of a struggle


Fair enough mate. It doesn't have to be bland - you can add stuff to it. I can eat cottage cheese and quark plain though; as I said, it's not pleasant, but it doesn't bother me. If I can I'll add something to the quark though. Same with oats - I like it with sweetener, but when I cut I like to account for everything, so no sweeteners, sauces etc.

Tuna I'm not a big fan of, so I just choose not to eat it. It's not the best protein source anyway, so fcuk it.


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

nah itsnot, just like to change things about every couple of weeks, its tuna all the way atm but probs go back to more eggs next week. yea im gona try and add abit of honey or something to my cottage cheese tomorow


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Pineapple's a good addition. You can buy it will pineapple or onion and chive already in it. Prawns too I think.


----------



## tedder (Feb 4, 2007)

Whats up with you lot quark and cottage cheese are lovely on their own i cud eat it by the tub full allday long :thumb:


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

pineapple wasnt bad actually cheers AlasTTTair :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## msowerby18 (Jun 8, 2008)

carly said:


> I get mine from GoodnessDirect.co.uk only 94p 500g :thumb:


Could you point me in the direction of it please? I can't find it on that site


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

msowerby18 said:


> Could you point me in the direction of it please? I can't find it on that site


 Goodness Pinhead Oatmeal

www.*goodnessdirect*.co.uk

to scotty_new try put sugar free jelly granuales in a tub of quark I mix in orange and its gor, but as people have said its bodybuilding, and to achieve results you have to give the body what it needs to be healthy and grow, so sometime you may have things that you dont like to much but try adding things to them, its a lifestyle and if your dedicated your soon get used to it and wont look back :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

cottage cheese with pineapple is really good. Sounds wrong but I also add sliced up beetroot!!


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

when i eat quark out of the tub i trick my mind into thinking its a yoghurt! tastes nice lol


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Will101 said:


> cottage cheese with pineapple is really good. Sounds wrong but I also add sliced up beetroot!!


F***ing beetroot!!!................you are just a plain wrongun,now please de activate your account on here and never return,thank you.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Quark belongs to the devil. Eat cottage cheese.


Oi! I eat quark.... much better than cottage cheese it's like eating someones refrigerated vomit. :ban:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I am a total quark convert - I love it

It is just like yoghurt - just add a touch of diabetic jam and I am there ....I could eat tons of it ....


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

bbeweel said:


> F***ing beetroot!!!................you are just a plain wrongun,now please de activate your account on here and never return,thank you.


Mate, try it....cottage cheese is quite chalky sometimes so a bit of pineapple and beetroot sweetens it up a bit!

Ok, off now, no more beetroot ideas.....


----------

